# ACT - LBG Tuesday 21st September



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The climate control in the Elgrand began blowing cold air. Cable ties have started to sprout from cyclists helmets. I had to mow the lawn last weekend for the first time in four months. Mark Carmody has a new array of lapel hole ornaments to choose from. There was no doubt about it. Spring had spung in the Nation's Capital.

The older children were inflicted upon others after school. The young one was in day-care. There were no medical appointments, no wood deliveries, no dog grooming, no meetings, no teleconferences, no blizzards .... no excuses. I had an obligation to go forth and fish. I felt the considerable weight of The Massive on my shoulders, but was willing to bare the burden. I would play my part as scout for the Massive masses. Lake Burley Griffin, the pulsing heart of the nation's capital, tugged at my heart strings, wilderness fishing at its worst.

I arrived at the ramp at Black Mountain Peninsula amid a sea of sunshine. I spied a squidder at the ramp, but he took no notice of my jig (I tried an Irish one this time), and flatly refused to lie down on my AKFF brag mat. You'll just have to take my word for it. He was HUGE! He seemed to take a liking to the Elgrand. Luckily the anti-Kraken device that now comes standard with all Japanese imports seemed to work a treat. But the diversion added to an already unwieldy setup routine, delaying my launch until after 2pm.

The Adventure slid into the murky shallows of the BMP ramp. In testament to the temperature of both air and water, I didn't even attempt a dry entry. The through the hull transceiver told me the temperature was 20 degrees, but my hand told me otherwise. It was still a temperature that may allow a brass monkey to retain something worth living for. A single black swan gave me the evil eye as I denied it its natural fair of cheese Twisties and jelly Snakes. It was obviously having a good day, as it let me live.

Recent times have seen the Upper Molonglo and lower Queanbeyan rivers running ... concurrently! They had brought with them a variety of chemicals of various degrees of biodegradability (mostly cow poo). The result was a water colour that was not dissimilar to the insipid coffee found in US gas stations, including the customary portion of Half 'n Half. I'm sure it would have tasted better but was not willing to take the risk. Instead I rigged the 2kg outfit with the trusted red and black Micro-Min and headed for the fishiest part of the lake.

Redfin Alley is unlikely to yield a Cod of glory or a Golden worthy of ransom, but it usually rife with aggressive non-native invaders that were just the ticket to avoid a springtime doughnut.










There was no wind, no boats (not even the pointed missiles powered by loudhailers), and very little traffic noise. I did, however, realise that Harley Davidsons are a bit like The Great Wall of China. They are the only manmade objects that can he heard from space! There was never a moment during the next four hours when at least one Harley wasn't turning the suburban din somewhere into a furore.

The weed that normally fills Redfin Alley with structure was largely missing from the sounder. The few strands that I trolled up were the bright green of early growth rather than the usual khaki of middle age. The lack of weed was possibly due to the recent lack of warm weather and sun penetration. Whatever the reason, it did not bode well. The sounder occasionally beeped and displayed fish shapes, but this could just as likely been chip packets full of frog farts. There was certainly no interest in the Micro-Min.

One lap, two laps, three laps, four. Five laps, six laps, seven laps, BORED!

I had started by trolling a red and black Micro-Min in Redfin Alley. What was I to do now? There was no stepping up from there. I headed for weed beds between Spinnaker Island and Yarralumla, where there was almost as many redfin, and a greater chance of a native. I knew I was unlikely to catch a cod because (as Squidder said) they are too well fed in LBG. I didn't have a tandoori wrap for bait or couscous for burley. The weed was slightly more prolific, but more in the shallower waters (< 3m) rather than the fishier depths of 3.5 to 5m. After another half an hour of silence (except for the hum of Harleys) I did something radical. I changed tactics. Instead of mindlessly trolling Micro-Min, I mindlessly trolled a Jackal Chubby. Having a rattle, I thought it may have a chance of luring a victim from the murk. It worked (gotta love it when that happens). A 25cm Redfin put up a typically spirited fight by laying sideways and skidding along the surface of the lake to the yak.










Doughnut averted. I was surprised by the relief I felt. Another five would be good, especially if they were 10cm longer (and pre-gutted, skinned and filleted). But alas, there were no more. I was almost driven to casting lures near the shoreline ... almost. But this would have ruined my reputation and may have labelled me as an angler (egad). Besides, Spinnaker Island had been rendered from wilderness to bowling green with what must have been a giant brush-cutter wielded from the arm of a Transformer. It is all a part of the grand plan to rid the ACT waterways of the evil Willow. Unfortunately the grand plan seems to lack a replacement strategy. Snags in LBG will soon be a thing of the past, placing pressure on both natives and lure thieves.

With little on offer in the way of fishing, I decided to get a bit of exercise. I paddled (yes paddled) from Yarralumla to the rowing lanes. The lactic acid made me realise that I had best do more of this before paddling to Montague Island and having the Mirage fail. Instead I pedalled a couple of laps of the rowing lanes, for nada. Hmmmm. At least the evening sun made for some postcard suburban scenery.










One last try in Redfin Alley was enough to prove the point. I can't fish. Then again, it could just be that the fish are yet to come out to play. It may take a longer spell of warm weather, a settling of the lake into some sort of clarity, a reduction in natural food washed in from the flooding feed rivers, or a combination of all of these before LBG starts to fire. Alternatively, it may just require someone that knows how to fish for something other than Redfin.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ado said:


> One last try in Redfin Alley was enough to prove the point. I can't fish.


You are too hard on yourself mate. It is spring, but the things living in the cold and filthy waters of LBG don't know it yet.

Nice reporting, and any donut-less trip is good one! 

And yes, I took a massive liking to the Elgrand - with those giant fuzzy dice, it is easily the best pimp mobile I've seen this side of the Cross ;-)


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Ado said:


> A 25cm Redfin put up a typically spirited fight by laying sideways and skidding along the surface of the lake to the yak.


   

Nice mate


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great story Ado, ta.

David


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Great report Ado - at least is saves me from venturing forth on LBG until at least the October comp week. Maybe I can snag a victim from the Clyde or Googong.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Best 5 minutes i have had all day at work, cheers for the great report.


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

...or you could always move up to QLD~!!!


----------



## cobrat (Sep 18, 2008)

"LBG" - not Land Based Game fishing then.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Baitman said:


> ...or you could always move up to QLD~!!!


I've said it before but its worth saying again.

Bastard bastard bastard bastard bastard bastard BASTARD!

I now refuse to read any trip reports north of the Tweed .... except Gra's as he's redefining what it means to be a Queenslander.



cobrat said:


> "LBG" - not Land Based Game fishing then.


Get's 'em every time. :lol:


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

Baitman said:


> ...or you could always move up to QLD~!!!


 I will be in 4 weeks got to have a few more fish out of lbg to rid the lake of those pesky redfin :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

shiznic said:


> Best 5 minutes i have had all day at work, cheers for the great report.


I'm glad I'm doing my part in reducing the productivity of this great nation.



Squidder said:


> it is easily the best pimp mobile I've seen this side of the Cross


What were you doing at The Cross ... and why didn't you invite me (and my goat)?



granpop said:


> at least is saves me from venturing forth on LBG until at least the October comp week.


Comp! What comp?



granpop said:


> Maybe I can snag a victim from the Clyde or Googong.


I'm not sure that Googong is much better. See Pescado's recent report.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Great read Ado. Despite the lack of fish in recent Canberra reports, the sun convinced me I should try LBG today for a quick session. There were no fish involved...


----------

